# Trying to help...



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

This is the situation...I work for the NC Employment Security Commission. A claimant called me today and said she had been told that I have GSDs and might be able to help her. She has a 5 yr old active, healthy female, spayed, utd on vet care, and she must find a home for her immediately. The woman's husband died a couple years ago. The woman has since lost her job, has run out of benefits, and is losing her home. She spoke in a clear, controlled manner initially, and just broke down during our conversation. I told her that while I am not in a position to take her dog myself, I would try my best to help her find a good home for her dog, Sable. Our 5 yr old male gets along with anyone, but my two rescued females are not as accepting of some other dogs. My heart breaks every day for the many people out of work, out of benefits, losing their homes...but this case is one of my most heart breaking. So later in the day the receptionist handed me an envelope dropped off while I was out...pictures of Sable, a black faced beauty. Her person describes her as sweet, very smart, playful, fairly obedient, and added that she gets along with some dogs, not all. She states she has not been able to keep up with obedience training as well as her husband had. We are in Davidson Co., NC. I have a neighbor who informally rescues and rehomes dogs, but she has so many she is caring for. There is a coulpe in our town who train dogs for Police departments and for private owners, and I've left a message for her to contact me. Sable's owner is so desperate. My son scanned the pics in. Not sure how clear they will be, but Sable is a beauty, and really, really needs a loving new home. She has lost her Daddy, and is about to lose her Mom and her home.

HELP!!!


----------

